
Iocaine Powder: A Champion Roshambo AI Dissected - blader
http://www.ofb.net/~egnor/iocaine.html
======
iamwil
Reading more closely into the related links and articles, the contest is a bit
old...1999-2001. Iocaine Power finished 3rd later on, losing to its
derivative, Greenberg. The year the article links to, you'll see that Josh
from del.icio.us also entered his own bot in the contest, but didn't do nearly
as well.

I wonder what the properties of the iterated roshambo is, and whether it
applies to cooperation (or aggression in this case). I know that bittorrent
uses Tit-for-tat for cooperation amongst its clients.

